
Assassin’s Creed Could Save Notre Dame - manneshiva
https://www.stuff.tv/my/features/how-assassins-creed-could-save-notre-dame
======
manneshiva
It just amazes me how the attention to detail in a video game could help
reconstruct a medieval Catholic cathedral!

